

Building an Art History Database Using Computer Vision - shawndumas
http://ejohn.org/blog/building-art-history-database-computer-vision/

======
therobot24
This is a really cool project, but i was hoping for more detail on the method
other than "TinEye's Matching Engine". I guess if you're going to advertise
"Computer Vision" you should expect readers to be curious about some of the
details.

